# Looking at buying a Fluval 204 for a 20 gal.



## maverick2402 (Apr 10, 2005)

does anyone have any opinions,good or bad.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

*Fluval filter*

I had the 304 size Fluval filter for three years and had few problems with it. I like it! Now I have a 104 size for the 29 gallon tank I am getting ready to set up. There really isn't any need for a big filter for a planted aquarium, since the plants do most of the filtering for you. The canister filter provides a gentle water movement, which is good, and it does some biological filtering, I suppose, as well as filtering out fine floating stuff when you have some. Of course it is also a convenient place to put a CO2 reactor - in the outlet flow. Fluval filters work ok for all of those functions, in my experience, plus being pretty easy to clean and replace media. I did find that it is very important to clean the rotor thoroughly every time you change the media, or the output flow just gradually reduces to a fraction of the original flow.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

I have an old model fluval 203 had it for around 10 years still works great.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

To make life easier I'd recommend you get an Eheim 2213. You can never go wrong with an Eheim, while with Fluvals who knows what won't go wrong from time-to-time. John P. has written a great review about the 2213 on APC's review section. But I suggest you check out the reviews on www.cichlid-forum.com, lots of info there to help make the right decision.


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

ditto on the 2213. Can't go wrong with the Classic's and should be around the same price.


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

i have a 204 on my 20G (overkill for a tank that size). works great... absolutely silent operation, and i mean silent. i keep this tank in my bdrm and i can't hear any noise coming from the filter. keeps the water in very good condition.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've been a die hard Fluval user for years now, never had a problem until today when my 2 year old 204 cracked and began to leak. I have a new one on the way from Fluval, free of charge.

Bottom line, for the price I believe them to be a very good filter, they get the job done.


----------

